# LF placeS to get CO2 refill close to Milton



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

just realized that I need to get my co2 refilled. No,wonder I'm getting some dust algaes on my glass. Can anyone please tell me where to get refill close to Milton.


----------



## kiloman (Dec 22, 2009)

If u find a place lmk what they are quoting u,

if i can i will beat it, also when was it h tested??

Cheers



lemuj said:


> just realized that I need to get my co2 refilled. No,wonder I'm getting some dust algaes on my glass. Can anyone please tell me where to get refill close to Milton.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I bought this off someone about a year ago. Was told that it was recently tested but how do I know for sure? It's got a sticker from camcarb but don't see no dates. I'll have a look again during day time, really hard to check now. This will be my first time getting a refill,
so not sure what to expect. Why don't you tell me how much do you charge for refill, I believe I have a 20lbs. And correct me if I'm wrong, you're in brampton, right? Will try camcarb tomorrow,and or norwood.



kiloman said:


> If u find a place lmk what they are quoting u,
> 
> if i can i will beat it, also when was it h tested??
> 
> Cheers


----------

